# Supercharge a PathFinder 2000



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Hi, I currently own a PathFinder 2000 3.3L V6. I just got a Supercharge from an Xterra 2001, that got the same 3.3L engine as the Xterra and Frontier.

I am thinking on installing it to my PathFinder, but like to know if anybody has done it before. It is a good idea? Will it fit ?

I know it is not going to be an easy project, and that I will have to change other parts as well.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

yes! , you can , but do you have all the brakets and pulleys needed to install the s/c ? , if you have everything you can bolt it on , if you have the computer even beter!, everything else is the same and if you cant get the computer you can use an fmu with a 8.to1 ratio because the s/c is only 6psi i think. ,and they make pulleys to get another 3-4 psi.!.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

I just have the supercharge, I am in the process of getting everything else. Also I will make modifications to the Intake and Exhaust System as well.

My primary worry is that if after I install the Supercharge will it fit under my hood, cause I dont want to modify the hood. I like to know if it will raise or not.

Thank you


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

you will probably need some hood clearance (cutting under) or a hood cowl to clear the s/c thats why the xterra and frontier have that big hood. if you have acsess to the xterra then make sure you get everything ,brakets hoses, and computer.


----------

